# Paint Removal from textured Glass Windows



## jlhaslip (Dec 31, 2009)

Can the glass panels be removed and soaked in thinner or ammonia?
Scrub with a bristled brush after the soaking.
Re-install.

Or _delicately_ wipe them with Lacquer thinner?


----------



## christoff (Feb 26, 2008)

I have used this on a lot of stripping projects
Heirloom furniture stripper at home depot


----------



## mathmonger (Dec 27, 2012)

Yeah, paint thinner is not for stripping paint. You need something stronger. Try the lacquer thinner or acetone with a non-scratch scouring pad. Tape off the surrounding area so you don't accidentally strip that.


----------



## spidie2000 (May 13, 2017)

Thank you for the suggestions, I will try some other form of stripping agent and the scouring pad is a good idea. I am not sure how to remove the panes, if other methods do not work I will look into that further.


----------



## Oso954 (Jun 23, 2012)

I use 4/0 steel wool rather than a scouring pad. Same basic idea.


----------



## mathmonger (Dec 27, 2012)

Oso954 said:


> I use 4/0 steel wool rather than a scouring pad. Same basic idea.


What's the advantage? Steel wool turns into a rusty mess. I can get several uses out of a scouring pad. And I don't have to worry about rust spots in my paint even if it is water based.


----------



## Eliza29 (Jul 12, 2021)

spidie2000 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> The previous home owners painted over these textured window panes by the front door of our house. It appears they used the same paint that is used on the exterior of the house. I have wiped it down with paint thinner and used a scraper on a couple of the panes as you can see in the photo. But due to the texture, the scraper cannot get all of the paint. And the paint thinner does not seem to do much. Any suggestions on what I can do to restore these windows to their original look?
> 
> ...


----------



## Half-fast eddie (Sep 19, 2020)

Pressure washer held real close to the glass.


----------

